# Canon Printing on transparency trouble (HELP!)



## makson (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi there, im having trouble printing on transparency film. It prints correctly but the only problem is that its not printing black.


Ive tried different printing settings but nothing, just prints the same. All ink is full and im printing on WHSmith OHP film.

Btw im using a canon pixma mp520, does anyone have any solutions?

Also it prints black if i set the settings to just print on normal paper

EDIT: Problem solved.. somereason now its working.


----------



## sgl825 (Dec 24, 2013)

What kind of transparency paper are you using? Is the ink drying okay? I have a canon printer and am trying to figure out what transparencies are the best/cheapest.


----------

